# كلية الهمك جامعة دمشق



## General michanics (24 مارس 2010)

أرجو التواصل مع الخريجين و الطلاب الهمكيين قسم ميكانيك عام


----------



## م شريفة (24 مارس 2010)

انا خريجة سنة 2005 
تصميم وانتاج 
جامعة دمشق 
كلية الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية


----------



## إلى فلسطين (24 مارس 2010)

أنا خريج سنة 2008 , قسم تصميم وانتاج , جامعة دمشق كليه الهندسة الميكانيكية .


----------



## ammar-kh (25 مارس 2010)

سنة رابعة انتاج همك دمشق


----------



## General michanics (25 مارس 2010)

على راسي كل الأخوة الكرام أنا سنة 3 عام


----------



## General michanics (26 مارس 2010)

نتمنى نشوف كمان زملاء و كون المشاركة فعالة اكتر


----------



## General michanics (27 مارس 2010)

نرجو من كافة الزملاء التواصل


----------



## م شريفة (27 مارس 2010)

الى كل طلاب التصميم والانتاج - جامعة دمشق
امانة تسلمولي على جاويش ازا بعدو موجود بالقسم


----------



## General michanics (28 مارس 2010)

صار رئيس جامعة الفرات على ما أعتقد بدير الزور


----------



## م شريفة (28 مارس 2010)

والله هالخبر جديد عن جاويش
يعني بطل بالشام
عم فكر ارجع قدم امتحان تصميم 1 و تصميم 2
بركي برفع معدلي شوي


----------



## الامير طارق (28 مارس 2010)

انا من سوريا بس بدرس ميكاترونكس في dtc
في دمشق
وما بقدر سجل في الجامعة لانو الوزارة ما بتعترف
لهيك رح سافر لشي دولة برى ادرس
في احتمال المانيا واستراليا


----------



## General michanics (29 مارس 2010)

الله يسر أمرك


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

ليش أختي أنتي متخرجة و لا شو إذا بدك الدكتور نمرة و الرفاعي موجودين


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

general michanics قال:


> ليش أختي أنتي متخرجة و لا شو إذا بدك الدكتور نمرة و الرفاعي موجودين


 (م .شريفة)


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (5 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا

انا خريج 2007/2008 هندسة ميكانيكية
بس من الجامعة الهاشمية / الاردن


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

أهلا و سهلا


----------



## م_سليمان أبو الحسن (5 أبريل 2010)

مسا الخيررررررررررر للجميع 
انا خريج ميكانيك عام 2009:15:


----------



## Eng-Faten (5 أبريل 2010)

عفواً ولكننا لم ندرك معنى قسم همك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

eng-faten قال:


> عفواً ولكننا لم ندرك معنى قسم همك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 همك اختصار لكلية هندسة الميكانيك و الكهرباء و هذا اسم متعارف عليه في دمشق


----------



## Eng-Faten (5 أبريل 2010)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
يعني ميكاترونيكس
أو انو أقسام الميكانيك قليلة عندكم بالشام فالكلية مندمجة مع الكهرباءببناء واحد أو بكادر تدريسي ومنهاج واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

لا شو ميكاترونيكس بل كل شي تصميم و انتاج
ميكانك عام
هندسة سيارات
طبية
غزل ونسيج
اكترون
حواسيب 
و غيره


----------



## Ali Amd (6 أبريل 2010)

لازم ناخد الرضا من مهند قبل اي شي


----------



## Ali Amd (6 أبريل 2010)

وهي حولي 10 - 12 بناء مو بناء واحد


----------



## General michanics (7 أبريل 2010)

صحيح كلامك أخي


----------



## eehaboo (12 يوليو 2010)

*اهلا بكل اهل الهمك*

السلام عليكم انا ايهاب من خريجي الميكانيك العام والله اشتقت لباب الكليو وحرف الكاف الطاير من عنوان الكلية ايههههههههههه سقى الله شقد تعبنا لصرنا هون ...دنييييييييييييا


----------



## mya1963 (12 يوليو 2010)

جاويش في ذمة الله منذ شهر تقريبا وما بتجوز عليه الا الرحمه -
محمد عياش - خريج 1993 - سوري من حمص مقيم في السعودبه - الرياض


----------



## إيهاب دعبول (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم .
يا جماعة لا أحد يتكلم على الدكتور معتز جاويش لأنه راح لرحمة ربه.
ولا تجوز عليه إلا الرحمة.


----------



## m.abd (19 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان كريم على الجميع
انا خريج هندسة ميكانيك عام 2009 جامعة دمشق


----------



## General michanics (15 أكتوبر 2010)

أهلا بجميع الزملاء


----------



## Muhanado (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Muhanad سنه ثالثه هندسه ميكانيك في سويسرا


----------



## molham1970 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا خريج قسم اليات...عام 1996
اخوكم الدكتور المهندس ملهم حسن شيخ السوق


----------



## General michanics (13 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتي للدكتور المهندس ملهم


----------



## ahmedtammas (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا خريج 2006 عام


----------

